# Remote Code for Insignia T.V.



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Anyone know of the code to get a DirecTivo Peanut Remote to work with a Insignia T.V.? 

I did the code search and it didn't find one, but was still hoping maybe some one would know of one anyway!! 

Worth a shot....


----------



## keefer37 (Oct 2, 2001)

A coworker got an Insignia LCD TV and had a heck of a time getting a remote to work. He ended up working with One-For-All, sending in his remote to them so they could capture the codes. So now, anyone getting an Insignia TV, should be able to get codes (or an upgrade) for the One-for-All remotes. Don't think you'll be able to get it working with the DirecTiVo remote though.

The OfA 6131 is what we use with our two DirecTiVos.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Do you mean "One For All" 6131?


----------



## keefer37 (Oct 2, 2001)

Yup, sorry about that.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

That's ok, I figure it out!! Took a few minutes though....!


----------



## willardcpa (Feb 23, 2001)

tward_biteme1 said:


> That's ok, I figure it out!! Took a few minutes though....!


The neighborly thing to do would be to share the solution, so the next poor soul who encounters this and dutifully does a "search" will be helped.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

No real solution yet. Just figured out that it was not "All In One" but a "One For All" 6131 remote.

The web page doesn't yet list codes for an Insignia TV. Will just use two remotes for now, until I figure out what I want to do.


----------



## topochicho (Nov 21, 2002)

I hate to assume, so when you say you have done the Code Search you mean the Code Search from the manual? 

If you did the Code Search and it didn't work... well that pretty runs through every code set in the remote so you are SOL.

From the Manual:

Performing a Code Search
If none of the codes listed allows you to control your device, a code search may detect the
correct code. Performing a code search can take up to 20 minutes.
1. Prepare the remote control. Point the remote away from your recorder.
Press and hold the TV PWR and DIRECTV buttons simultaneously for about 5 seconds (until the red light at the end of the remote lights up and stays on when you release the buttons).

2. Enter the search code 0999.
After you press the fourth digit of the code, the red light on the end of the remote control will flash twice, then remain on.

3. Test the remote control. Point the remote control at the TV or A/V stereo system.
Press CHAN UP. Did the TV or A/V stereo system turn off? If not, wait two or three seconds, then press CHAN UP again. Continue doing this until the TV or A/V stereo system responds.
When the TV or A/V receiver does turn off, press ENTER to select the current code.
The red light at the end of the remote control will flash three times to indicate that the remote control is properly coded to control your device.
When the red light on the end of the remote control turns off, you have reached the end of the available codes.
Unfortunately, due to the great variety of TVs and A/V stereo systems, some makes and models are not compatible with your recorder&#8217;s remote control. If you reach the end of the available codes without finding a code that works with your device, you will need to use your TV or A/V stereo system&#8217;s remote to turn it on and off, and control the volume.


----------



## tward_biteme1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Yes, I am SOL!


----------



## SalBO (Jul 22, 2001)

actually, you arent completely sol........I bought an Insignia 32 LCD TV and a DirectTivo HD reciever the other night and the 0999 code on the peanut will work the volume, mute and power on the TV at least. Im going to pick up a new Harmony this weekend and I will sure miss the old peanut.....


----------



## blkactor (Aug 8, 2006)

I have an Insignia HD TV and the remote code for "One For All" remotes is 0463


----------



## bmercer (Oct 23, 2006)

Emerson code 0091 worked for my Insignia set.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

OFA code 0463 is equivalent to tivo code 0091. If that code doesn't work, try codes for mitsubishi & philips.


----------



## azoner (Sep 23, 2003)

My 26" Insignia used code 0030 for a mitsubishi.


----------



## jimcla (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks! The 0091 code worked for my new Insignia 27" HD LCD TV.


----------



## bmeinhart (Dec 28, 2003)

Edmund10-23-2006, 12:15 PM
OFA code 0463 is equivalent to tivo code 0091. If that code doesn't work, try codes for mitsubishi & philips.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Worked for me,,, (the 0091) SWEEEET!!!! just got the 32 inch floor model for $400 with a $100 gift card!!! Totally Stoked!!!!

Thanks Ya'll!!!


----------



## herdfan (Feb 5, 2003)

azoner said:


> My 26" Insignia used code 0030 for a mitsubishi.


Thanks. The 0030 worked for my 32" LCD.


----------



## jporter12 (Mar 10, 2006)

I never found one for my standard tube 27" Insignia. I found out that the TV is made by Sansui, for Best Buy. Since I have a learning remote, I didn't go very far with trying to get the peanut to work.


----------

